
It Will Take Years for Smart People to Understand Cryptocurrencies - baazaar
https://nakamoto.com/it-will-take-years-for-smart-people-to-understand-cryptocurrencies/
======
rlalwani
Is it like the Internet in 1995? Time will tell but it has the same potential
to change our lives forever; and break government's monopoly on the (fake)
money.

